# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Caractres spciaux dans la rdaction des messages

## f-leb

bonjour  tous,

j'ai souvent besoin du symbole "∞" dans la rdaction de messages sur dvp.
Pour obtenir le symbole, je fais un copier/coller  partir de Word ::aie:: 

Ma question, est-ce que je peux obtenir ce symbole (voir mme d'autres caractres spciaux) directement dans la fentre de rdaction des messages sans passer par Word? Un raccourci clavier ou autre chose...

merci

----------


## ram-0000

Le 'o' minuscule ou majuscule ne fait pas l'affaire ?

+oo
-OO

----------


## f-leb

pourquoi pas, mais c'est moins jolie ::whistle2:: 

et puis des fois j'ai besoin de ∑...

----------


## Anomaly

Le forum accepte dans les messages des entits HTML. Donc pour obtenir le caractre, il te suffit de rechercher quelle est son entit HTML correspondante et la poster ainsi.

Par exemple, si tu met :



```
œ
```


tu obtiens :

----------


## f-leb

Merci Anomaly,

il y a mme un tuto: Les caractres spciaux (X)HTML ::ccool:: 

donc avec:


```
∑
```

j'obtiens bien la somme n-aire: ∑

par contre d'aprs http://gdumas.developpez.com/article...-speciaux/#LVI, pour le symbole infini je dois crire:


```
∡
```

et l j'obtiens: ∡  au lieu de ∞  ::calim2:: 

il y a une coquille dans le tutoriel ? Je vais faire des recherches...

----------


## f-leb

∫√∂→...

sinon a marche bien, flte alors...

_[EDIT]_

j'ai trouv, il faut crire:


```
 ∞
```


∞

Merci  tous, problme rsolu ::ccool:: 

_[/EDIT]_

----------


## Sepia

Bonjour  toutes et tous,

   Juste une petite prcision, les valeurs numriques fournies ne fonctionnent que pour PC. Sous Mac, le jeu des caractres est diffrent ==> valeurs des codes diffrentes.

@+

----------


## Auteur

une suggestion comme une autre :
peut-tre qu'il est possible d'ajouter dans la pop-up des smileys des images qui reprsentent ces caractres spciaux ? Dans ce cas plus de souci au niveau du jeu de caractres.
La fentre se prsenterait ainsi : 
- smileys gnriques ;
- smileys additionnels ;
- symboles.

----------


## Anomaly

> Juste une petite prcision, les valeurs numriques fournies ne fonctionnent que pour PC. Sous Mac, le jeu des caractres est diffrent ==> valeurs des codes diffrentes.


Ah bon ? Tu es sr de a ? Les Mac dfinissent d'autres valeurs pour des codes HTML ? Je savais Apple propritaire, mais pas  ce point.

Je suis heureux d'avoir mis un pingouin plutt qu'un fruit dans mon ordinateur.  :;):

----------


## Sepia

Salut Anomaly,




> Ah bon ? Tu es sr de a ? Les Mac dfinissent d'autres valeurs pour des codes HTML ? Je savais Apple propritaire, mais pas  ce point.


Non, ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit. J'ai dit 



> Sous Mac, le jeu des caractres est diffrent ==> valeurs des codes diffrentes.


Mais les caractres HTML sous Mac (et sous le reste aussi) sont normaliss : &amp; &quot; &lt;...(Rappelons juste qu'Apple a t l'un des premiers  utiliser les caractres HTML quand Microsoft faisait encore du MS-DOS et que Linux... n'existait mme pas en encore. Car n'oublions pas que les chercheurs sur... Apple ont t des prcurseurs pour communiquer entre eux).




> Je suis heureux d'avoir mis un pingouin plutt qu'un fruit dans mon ordinateur.


 ::ccool::  De toute faon, tant que t'a pas mis de ver (celui qui a mang un morceau du logo de la pomme), il n'y a pas de pb.

@+

----------


## Anomaly

C'est fort qu'Apple utilisait dj le HTML alors que celui-ci n'existait pas encore.  ::ccool:: 

Pour information : premire version de HTML en 1990, donc juste un an avant la premire version de Linux, et alors que Windows 3.0 existait dj.

Quant aux chercheurs, ils prfraient de loin travailler sur un Unix qu'un Mac  l'poque.




> ∞


Donc j'en dduis que sur un Mac on voit autre chose qu'un signe infini dans la citation ci-dessus ?

----------


## minnesota

Il pensait peut-tre GML/SGML (1960). Sinon avant Linux, ms-dos et mac y'a UNIX.

----------


## beekeep

> Donc j'en dduis que sur un Mac on voit autre chose qu'un signe infini dans la citation ci-dessus ?


non non c'est bien affich  :;):

----------


## Sepia

Salut Anomaly,

  Tu as lu trop vite (ce n'est pas grave mais relis le message)



> C'est fort qu'Apple utilisait dj le HTML alors que celui-ci n'existait pas encore. 
> 
> Pour information : premire version de HTML en 1990, donc juste un an avant la premire version de Linux, et alors que Windows 3.0 existait dj.


a tombe bien, a correspond  ce que je dis prcdemment (mis  part que MS/DOS restait encore l'OS le plus dploy mme si Windows existait dj). 



> (Rappelons juste qu'Apple a t l'un des premiers  utiliser les caractres HTML quand Microsoft faisait encore du MS-DOS et que Linux... n'existait mme pas en encore. Car n'oublions pas que les chercheurs sur... Apple ont t des prcurseurs pour communiquer entre eux.


Pour le HTML, je te rappelle qu'avant de publier une norme ou d'imposer un standard, un grand nombre de personnes les utilisent surtout dans les centres de recherche informatiques (y compris en France  l'poque). C'est le cas du prcurseur du HTML, jette un il ici.




> Quant aux chercheurs, ils prfraient de loin travailler sur un Unix qu'un Mac  l'poque.


Non, surtout en France  l'poque dans quelques grands secteurs : la presse, les arts graphiques (dj  l'poque), l'ducation en gnral et les centres universitaires en particulier (donc les centres de recherche).
En plus tu parles d'Unix mais je te rappelle qu' cette poque, il y avait au moins 4 systmes d'exploitation concurrents multi-tches/muti-utilisateurs (qui avaient bien du mal  dialoguer entre eux, d'ailleurs) : Multics, Unix BSD, Unix System V et Xenix.




> Donc j'en dduis que sur un Mac on voit autre chose qu'un signe infini dans la citation ci-dessus ?


Non, n'en dduis rien (tu pourrais te tromper, comme ici) car il existe des caractres communs entre Mac et PC en dehors des caractres alphanumriques. 

@+

----------

